# H: Dark Eldar W: $$$ USA *PICTURES*



## WeeDawgNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in these? PM me see if we can work something out.








































Have scenic bases for every model:








WYSIWYG. Buyer pays shipping. *PM ONLY*


----------



## WeeDawgNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

These are gone.


----------



## WeeDawgNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

Sold


----------

